# Adult Maltese



## loveymaltese (7 mo ago)

What is an approximate cost of a 7 yr old retired breeding female Maltese. Purebred, but probably without pedigree papers. Healthy, adorable etc. Is $700 US exorbitant or reasonable?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I don't know -- I am involved in rescue and have not purchased a dog in decades. I think there are some rescue groups that take breeder surrenders, but I don't know what their fees are. 

Maybe some of our other members will have ideas about the price. 

I do have sone comments or questions, though. 

Is it the breeder who is offerering to sell the dog? I have read that good show breeders will place their retirees for just the cost of the spay operation that the breeder has or will have performed. 

Seven is getting towards the age where health problems may start to appear, especially if the dog was not spayed until now. You would want to have her thoroughly checked by a vet.


----------



## loveymaltese (7 mo ago)

Thank you. Do you know of any younger adult dogs?


----------



## smithj2 (Mar 6, 2021)

loveymaltese said:


> What is an approximate cost of a 7 yr old retired breeding female Maltese. Purebred, but probably without pedigree papers. Healthy, adorable etc. Is $700 US exorbitant or reasonable?


Hi, I adopted a 4 1/2 year old retiree for almost $3000. I think $700 is fair


----------



## Goldiemomma (Aug 20, 2021)

$500.00 or free to a good home. There can be a lot of health issues about to manifest in older dogs so be prepared. Best of luck.


----------

